# Wait for Norco Range VLT or buy Giant Trance X E+ now?



## stumphumper92 (Apr 26, 2019)

I’ve had a Norco Range VLT A2 on preorder since august. The arrival date keeps getting pushed back and my LBS has no idea when it will arrive. I’ve been pretty patient about it but was just checking out other bikes out of curiosity. Turns out there’s a Giant Trance X E+ Pro 29 1 local to me available now. I know these are different bikes. The Norco is full enduro and the Giant is trail oriented. The Giant has a significantly better spec and slightly cheaper but a smaller battery (625wh) with their proprietary Yamaha system which I’ve heard good things about. The Norco is a full on enduro rig with a coil shock, shimano EP8 and comes with the 900Wh battery. Realistically idk that I’d take long enough rides to ever need the 900Wh battery but it’s definitely nice to have.

thoughts on this? I’d have to see if I can get my deposit back on the Norco Bc I believe they said it was non refundable originally tho I’ve been waiting so long I feel they’ll make an exception. But my decision will also depend on that.

I honestly don’t mind waiting a bit longer but looking at the build of the Giant compared to the Norco it’s Deore drivetrain and mid range rockshox suspension vs xt/xtr drive train and higher end Fox suspension on the Giant. But I lose a good amount of travel. Truthfully I never blow through my travel on my 160f/140r bike now.

help me make a decision!


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Where do you live? Local bike shops near me have the new Norco’s in stock. (Northern California)


----------



## stumphumper92 (Apr 26, 2019)

RBoardman said:


> Where do you live? Local bike shops near me have the new Norco’s in stock. (Northern California)


San Diego. Guess it doesn’t hurt to call around to other Norco dealers. Still wondering what the better option bike is tho?


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

If you want a Medium, Jenson is your friend





Niner WFO e9 3-Star 20MPH E-Bike 2022 | Jenson USA







www.jensonusa.com


----------



## stumphumper92 (Apr 26, 2019)

Jack7782 said:


> If you want a Medium, Jenson is your friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


test rode it. Wasn’t a fan but thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

Norco Range for sure . Where are you located?


----------



## Joshhuber2 (May 2, 2021)

Norco is experiencing major supply chain issues. They are unable to produce the quantity of bikes that they anticipated. A hundred marketing guys vs one production guy will do that. As a result, the smaller market share shops are getting the bird. It would serve you well to look around for larger shops if that is the bike you want. The shops that have been norco dealers for the longest seem to have priority.


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

Joshhuber2 said:


> Norco is experiencing major supply chain issues. They are unable to produce the quantity of bikes that they anticipated. A hundred marketing guys vs one production guy will do that. As a result, the smaller market share shops are getting the bird. It would serve you well to look around for larger shops if that is the bike you want. The shops that have been norco dealers for the longest seem to have priority.


There are plenty of Norcors where I’m located .dm for info


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

From my experience it is a no brainer.
Get the Trance.
I started with a Yamaha/Haibike 2017, zero problem, loved it.
It got stolen no more Haibike distributed in Canada so last 18 months
i am an happy Giant/Yamaha owner.
I read riders who had Yamaha and Shimano say Yamaha battery is better.
Here we just say it does not fit and we get our deposit back. They know it will
sell in a few days. I did it.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

33red said:


> I read riders who had Yamaha and Shimano say Yamaha battery is better.
> Here we just say it does not fit and we get our deposit back. They know it will
> sell in a few days. I did it.


How is a battery better by one brand compared to another? Do you mean motor? I like my EP8 better than the newest Yamaha. It has less max power, but that’s not important to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneTrustMan (Nov 11, 2017)

@stumphumper92 
I have a Trance E-2 (2021) since march this year and put over 3000 miles on it. 

Overall it has been a good bike and is a very good climber. 
In summer and mostly ECO mode my battery lasted for around 150km and over 2000hm.

Right now in winter at -10° the range has dropped to around 90km.

Giant reprogrammed the Yamaha motor to have the full torque of 80nm available at even eco mode. I test rode other bikes before with the Ep8 and the new bosch and the eco mode on the giant feels the most powerfull. 

The rear suspension doesn't feel very progressive, I doubt a coil would go too well with it, so lots of psi in the shock. 

I also had a nasty creaking coming from the motor mount bolts, which was a easy fix.Get the motor off, pop out the steel bushings inside the motor, clean and grease everything and get the motor back on. 

The giant app besides firmware upgrades and changing the motor settings is pretty useless. 

The bike itself is heavy and burly, so riding nastier stuff is not an issue. 

If you are more into trail riding than the giant is a good bike. If you are more into jumping and enduro trail riding than the Norco should do better. 
( besause the Trance has less travel and the rear suspension isn't really suited for this) 

Ps why not the Giant E-Reign? 
It's closer to the Norco anyway.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

RBoardman said:


> How is a battery better by one brand compared to another? Do you mean motor? I like my EP8 better than the newest Yamaha. It has less max power, but that’s not important to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you read online, many report early aging about Shimano batteries.
Not all 625Wh are the same just like all 29 tires are the same.
If you love the Shimano it is your money, buy it.
I simply shared what i lived with Yamaha/Giant.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

33red said:


> If you read online, many report early aging about Shimano batteries.
> Not all 625Wh are the same just like all 29 tires are the same.
> If you love the Shimano it is your money, buy it.
> I simply shared what i lived with Yamaha/Giant.


I don’t disagree, since I’m no battery expert, but other than the housing I don’t know how different the cell make up can be from battery to battery that would result in a noticeable difference in battery life. 

And I don’t love shimano, I just prefer it over the Yamaha motors I’ve ridden. Still improvements to be made.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

RBoardman said:


> I don’t disagree, since I’m no battery expert, but other than the housing I don’t know how different the cell make up can be from battery to battery that would result in a noticeable difference in battery life.
> 
> And I don’t love shimano, I just prefer it over the Yamaha motors I’ve ridden. Still improvements to be made.


Well we can buy an EFatbike for 2,000 or 5,000$ there is a good chance at 2K it will be heavier they cut corner
by putting heavier wheels and they buy the cheapest battery, the cheapest tires, etc... All tires are round,
it does not make them similar


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

33red said:


> Well we can buy an EFatbike for 2,000 or 5,000$ there is a good chance at 2K it will be heavier they cut corner
> by putting heavier wheels and they buy the cheapest battery, the cheapest tires, etc... All tires are round,
> it does not make them similar


I believe the BMS (battery management system) of each motor system has something to do with power and range characteristics, right? Plus the cells used are not revealed in the specs so that is a moot point at this time.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

To me it would come down to the trails you ride...

Get the bike that suits your terrein and riding style. 

900 batt is a pig would rather have a secondary aux batt for big days.

Both will be fun but one will suit your needs better especially once new bike syndrome wears off.

If your stuck on Norco try My Buddies Bike Shop in Livermore CA like RB said, they have alot of stock it seems.


----------



## trunkmonky (Dec 24, 2013)

stumphumper92 said:


> I’ve had a Norco Range VLT A2 on preorder since august. The arrival date keeps getting pushed back and my LBS has no idea when it will arrive. I’ve been pretty patient about it but was just checking out other bikes out of curiosity. Turns out there’s a Giant Trance X E+ Pro 29 1 local to me available now. I know these are different bikes. The Norco is full enduro and the Giant is trail oriented. The Giant has a significantly better spec and slightly cheaper but a smaller battery (625wh) with their proprietary Yamaha system which I’ve heard good things about. The Norco is a full on enduro rig with a coil shock, shimano EP8 and comes with the 900Wh battery. Realistically idk that I’d take long enough rides to ever need the 900Wh battery but it’s definitely nice to have.
> 
> thoughts on this? I’d have to see if I can get my deposit back on the Norco Bc I believe they said it was non refundable originally tho I’ve been waiting so long I feel they’ll make an exception. But my decision will also depend on that.
> 
> ...


I don’t know if you’ve resolved this dilemma? I have the Range A1 VLT and absolutely love the ride up and down. I bought the 900 W battery and have drained it on 2hr rides. I use boost up and drop it to eco or trail for the way down. On flow trails with table tops and predictable jumps I’ll ramp it up to boost for fun but drop it down to trail or eco when the trail is technical. My only complaint for the EP8 motor is that it’s not biker friendly. Pulling the cover off to charge the battery could have been made much easier. Also sliding the battery out is an ordeal. Anyways love the bike but think the EP8 motor is amazing performance just not user friendly and I question how it will hold up.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

RBoardman said:


> How is a battery better by one brand compared to another? Do you mean motor? I like my EP8 better than the newest Yamaha. It has less max power, but that’s not important to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My two Bigfoot VLTs are good. So good in fact that on Tuesday, I am cancelling my order for two brand new replacement e-fatties.

Tomorrow will be day 35 of 35 days of continuous riding on these Norcos. In a word, they are spectacular. I have no reason to believe the Range would be any different.






















As for Shimano batteries, how does 4+ hours in minus 18C temps, with the gauge reading 3 of 5 bars, sound?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

mtnbkrmike said:


> 33red $hits all over Shimano any chance he gets.
> 
> My two Bigfoot VLTs are good. So good in fact that on Tuesday, I am cancelling my order for two brand new replacement e-fatties.
> 
> ...


I hope you are a lucky one but i read many have their battery age wayyy to quickly and no help from shimano. What i read is lots of happy riders on Shimano and Specialized but the small asterix says when they work.Being retired i ride twice daily so reliability is a must for me. I guess you have a car, i do not. I never read any saying my shimano or specialized is still problem free after 30,000 kms, did you?


----------



## RDO (Apr 26, 2016)

mtnbkrmike said:


> 33red $hits all over Shimano any chance he gets.
> 
> My two Bigfoot VLTs are good. So good in fact that on Tuesday, I am cancelling my order for two brand new replacement e-fatties.
> 
> ...


That sounds very good.

As you've got two, how's the Shimano coasting rattle? Is it consistent on both bikes? Maybe the rattle less at minus 18c, I have one bike that is definitely quieter in the cold.

I'm in the market for a full powered bike to add to my Levo SL and have avoided all brands running Shimano motors based on what I've read about that rattle.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

RDO said:


> That sounds very good.
> 
> As you've got two, how's the Shimano coasting rattle? Is it consistent on both bikes? Maybe the rattle less at minus 18c, I have one bike that is definitely quieter in the cold.
> 
> I'm in the market for a full powered bike to add to my Levo SL and have avoided all brands running Shimano motors based on what I've read about that rattle.


I should have mentioned that the motor on them is the last gen, Shimano STEPS E8000. No rattle, but less power than the current EP8. That said, we never take them out of ECO mode, since there is no need to.

I can’t speak from hands on experience about the new EP8 (but neither can 33red, given that he has never owned _any_ Shimano motor).

Good luck, and have fun with your purchase journey!


----------



## RDO (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm impressed that you never take them out of eco mode. They look like heavy bikes, you must be in decent shape.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

RDO said:


> I'm impressed that you never take them out of eco mode. They look like heavy bikes, you must be in decent shape.


My daughter and I are passionate about riding year round, but for each of us, our enthusiasm definitely exceeds our conditioning/skill level. Eco mode on these bikes is very powerful. We like to ride slow in the winter, and we try to not let our conditioning slide before spring. We also don’t want to risk irritating any of the other riders by getting on their a$$ or passing at high rates of speed. We ride some of the same blues and blacks on these bikes in the winter, as we do in the summer. If the trail is beaten up or not recently groomed, we may switch into Trail mode, but if we do, we switch back to ECO asap. We can’t ride in Boost, even in its lowest setting. It’s WAY too powerful for the snow.


----------

